# Auction Results



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

There was a consignment auction today and they had lots of stuff, lots of junk, lots of treasures, lots of bargins and some good deals for the seller. Sorry folks, I didn't buy any tractors   . I did however get me a nice set of original International sockets with the breaker bar   eace: :cowboy:    There was no ratchet so that was missing, sockes were complete from 3/8-1 1/4. I did record a few tractors results. These are in order they sild or didn't sell.

craftman mower with a loader rough........625.00
cab iff a JD4010.........50.00
Case uni loader......2500.00
case uniloader 1816b.....2900.00
Rhino 342.........2cy, diesel.......nosale was trying to get a 1500.00 bid
JD 3010 gas wJD 52 loader, rough, no three point.........2700.00
Farmall 504 w?/loader poor...........1900.00
JD riding mower, poor shape.......350.00
Oliver 1750 very good, owner claimed they had 10,000.00 in [email protected]
Farmall C single front, fair to good..........2100.00
1951 Case VAI, poor shape.......500.00
Massey 33?? with homemade farmhand.......500.00
ford mower....185.00
IH 2656 industrial painted IH red w loader, looked good.....3400.00
IH Hydro 86 good, westendarf loader......7000.00
Farmall 460 gas w dozer, fair 1900.00/no sale
1952 Case DC-3, fair, eagle hitch.........650.00
IH 504 industrail, mower and hoist????......2200.00
Shepard tractor good condition...........1400.00 should of tried to buy that one.
JD B good shape, had to pull start it........975.00
JDB fair retore job, electric start.........2500.00
JD B older paint,good condition.......1600.00???
JD A older paint good condition, sounded good.......1300.00
JD 60 original paint, good condition............1300.00
MM 445, dual loader, looked rough.....1000.00
3 point blade good condition.........175.00
set farmall wheel weights........30.00. I already have to many set .
forgot the camera so no pictures this time.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info, caseman. You never know about an auction. It's surprising what sells high and surprising what you can 'walk away with sometimes.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You got that Mow. Last one I went to had some real tired GT's I was hoping I could pick up cheap, to eather fix and sell, or part out. All went for HUGE money!!! Went home empty handed


----------

